# dass das Internet in der neuen Wohnung einfach tut



## elroy

In einem Video gehört:

_Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht so, dass das Internet in der neuen Wohnung einfach tut, wie zum Beispiel das bei Strom oder bei Wasser der Fall ist. _

Ich gehe davon aus, dass „tun“ hier bedeutet, dass der Internetanschluss bereits eingerichtet ist und man sich also problemlos mit dem Internet verbinden kann.

Diese Bedeutung von „tun“ kannte ich bisher nicht. Ist das verbreitet? Ist es umgangssprachlich? Verwendet Ihr das?

Und wie verwendet man das? Sind diese Beispiele glaubwürdig?

_Das Internet tut bei mir nicht.
Gestern hat das Internet in der Wohnung nicht getan. 
An der Universität tut das Internet einfach. _[Man kann sich problemlos verbinden.]


----------



## Sowka

Ich finde den Satz fast unverständlich. An der Stelle würde ich etwas erwarten wie "dass das Internet einfach funktioniert" oder "einfach tut, was man erwartet".  

Bei der Formulierung, wie sie da steht, fehlt mir etwas. Aber das kann ja bei spontan Gesprochenem durchaus passieren.


----------



## manfy

Unverständlich finde ich den Satz jetzt nicht aber doch nicht ganz alltäglich. Derartige Aussagen mit "tun" hab ich schon gehört und wahrscheinlich auch selbst verwendet.
In meiner südlichen Umgangssprache würde man hier wohl meistens  "_Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht so, dass das Internet in der neuen Wohnung einfach *geht*, wie_..." sagen (mit spezieller Betonung auf "geht"in gesprochener Form; in schriftlicher Form würde ich das Wort "geht/tut" in Anführungszeichen setzen).


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Diese Bedeutung von „tun“ kannte ich bisher nicht. Ist das verbreitet? Ist es umgangssprachlich? Verwendet Ihr das?



"tun" im Sinne von "funktionieren" ist umgangssprachlich durchaus üblich, oft mit Negation:  _Mein Smartphone tut nicht._


----------



## Sowka

Demiurg said:


> Negation: _Mein Smartphone tut nicht._


Echt? Interessant, da würde ich erwarten "tut nichts" oder "bei meinem Smartphone tut sich nichts".


----------



## Demiurg

Sowka said:


> Echt? Interessant, da würde ich erwarten "tut nichts" oder "bei meinem Smartphone tut sich nichts".


Es ist analog zu dem von manfy erwähnten "gehen": _Mein Computer geht nicht._


----------



## Sowka

Ja, "gehen" funktioniert für mich auch. Das Internet geht nicht, der Computer geht nicht, das Smartphone geht nicht, nichts geht hier.   Aber "tun", so verwendet, ist ganz neu für mich.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Mein Smartphone tut nicht.


Das klingt für mich einfach nur falsch und absolut nicht idiomatisch. Das muss regional sein.



Demiurg said:


> Mein Computer geht nicht.


Das ist idiomatisch.


----------



## Sowka

Kajjo said:


> Das muss regional sein


Geht aus Deinen Quellen hervor, aus welcher Gegend der Sprecher im Video stammt, @elroy ? Dann kann man den Gebrauch vielleicht ein bisschen eingrenzen.


----------



## elroy

Sie kommt aus Münster, ist also Norddeutsche wie @Kajjo und Du. Aber doch NRW und nicht Niedersachsen oder Hamburg. Auch innerhalb Norddeutschlands gibt es wohl regionale Unterschiede, nehme ich an?


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Sie kommt aus Münster, ist also Norddeutsche wie @Kajjo und Du.



Ich hätte es auch eher im Norden verortet.  Man liest es häufig in Internet-Foren. Typische Beispiele:
_
Hilfe, mein Flux-Kompensator tut nicht mehr._ - _Danke, jetzt tut er wieder._


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Man liest es häufig in Internet-Foren.


Also mir ist das noch nie aufgefallen und das wäre es bestimmt, weil es auf mich ganz fundamental falsch wirkt. So spricht doch wohl niemand?!

_Hilfe, mein Flux-Kompensator tut's nicht mehr._

So könnte ich es mir vorstellen, also mit "es" ergänzt.


----------



## Frank78

Demiurg said:


> "tun" im Sinne von "funktionieren" ist umgangssprachlich durchaus üblich, oft mit Negation:  _Mein Smartphone tut nicht._



Wenn ich den Originalsatz lese, geht es aber nicht um "funktionieren", sondern "vorhanden sein".

Zumindest verstehe ich das so:

_Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht so, dass das Internet in der neuen Wohnung einfach *da ist*, wie zum Beispiel das bei Strom oder bei Wasser der Fall ist. _

Also Wasserhähne und Steckdosen gehören standardmäßig zu einer Wohnung, Router aber nicht.


----------



## Alemanita

Demiurg said:


> "tun" im Sinne von "funktionieren" ist umgangssprachlich durchaus üblich, oft mit Negation: _Mein Smartphone tut nicht._


Dem stimme ich zu; ich kenne vor allem: der Motor tut nicht.


----------



## Frieder

Ich kenne das, genau wie @Kajjo, nur mit angehängtem »'s«.


Alemanita said:


> der Motor tut nicht.


Habe ich wirklich noch nie gehört (auch nicht in Norddeutschland). »Der Motor tut's nicht« wäre für mich aber ganz normale Umgangssprache.


----------



## Sowka

Frieder said:


> Ich kenne das, genau wie @Kajjo, nur mit angehängtem »'s«.
> 
> Habe ich wirklich noch nie gehört (auch nicht in Norddeutschland). »Der Motor tut's nicht« wäre für mich aber ganz normale Umgangssprache.


 und ich würde vermuten, dass das "'s" sich im OP, da gesprochen, hinter dem "dass" versteckt:

"... dass's das Internet tut ...".

Andererseits scheint es ja Forer@s zu geben, die dieses "tun" ohne "es" ("'s") kennen. 🤔


----------



## Demiurg

Für alle Zweifler hier mal ein paar Beispiele aus verschiedenen Foren: "tut nicht mehr".


> Lüftung tut nicht mehr.
> Summer tut nicht mehr.
> Gaszug tut nicht mehr.
> Warnblinker tut nicht mehr.
> LAN-Gateway tut nicht mehr.
> Niederdruckregler tut nicht mehr.
> Tastatur tut nicht mehr.
> Röhrenradio tut nicht mehr.
> Fernseher tut nicht mehr.
> Zentralverriegelung tut nicht mehr.
> ...



Dieser Ausdruck ist mir so geläufig, ich wundere mich wirklich, dass den kaum jemand hier kennt.


----------



## Hutschi

Sowka said:


> und ich würde vermuten, dass das "'s" sich im OP, da gesprochen, hinter dem "dass" versteckt:
> 
> "... dass's das Internet tut ...".
> 
> Andererseits scheint es ja Forer@s zu geben, die dieses "tun" ohne "es" ("'s") kennen. 🤔


Ich kenne es seit wenigen Jahren, im Wesentlichen aus Foren und aus Youtube.
Etwas kürzer als "funzen", das ich  erst seit der Wiedervereinigung kenne und ähnlich ist, aber auch ein "s" erfordern würde.


----------



## Frank78

Demiurg said:


> Dieser Ausdruck ist mir so geläufig, ich wundere mich wirklich, dass den kaum jemand hier kennt.



Ich kenne auch nur die Variante mit "es". Ohne muss wohl Ruhrgebietsdeutsch sein. 

Vielleicht könnte Elroy das Video verlinken, so dass wir hören können, ob es "dass" oder "dass's" ist.


----------



## Frieder

Frank78 said:


> Ohne muss wohl Ruhrgebietsdeutsch sein.


Im Gegenteil: Das habe ich hier so noch nie gehört.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Für alle Zweifler hier mal ein paar Beispiele aus verschiedenen Foren: "tut nicht mehr".
> 
> 
> Dieser Ausdruck ist mir so geläufig, ich wundere mich wirklich, dass den kaum jemand hier kennt.


Ich habe das noch nie gehört. Ohne _es _ist der Ausdruck für mich unverständlich.


----------



## Frieder

_Unverständlich _finde ich zu hoch gegriffen – ich denke, als halbwegs intelligenter Mensch kann man sich da schon was zusammenreimen. _Ungewöhnlich _trifft es für mich eher.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> _Unverständlich _finde ich zu hoch gegriffen – ich denke, als halbwegs intelligenter Mensch kann man sich da schon was zusammenreimen. _Ungewöhnlich _trifft es für mich eher.


In den eindeutigen Beispielen im Post von @Demiurg ist das natürlich richtig. In dem etwas komplexeren OP-Satz reicht es aber aus, mich hinreichend zu verwirren, dass der Satz für mich in dem Sinne unverständlich wurde, dass ich mir nicht sicher war und dass ich beim Lesen über längere Zeit nach verschiedenen Lesarten gesucht habe.


----------



## Hutschi

Duden
tun
Bedeutung 3


> funktionieren, gehen
> Gebrauch
> *landschaftlich umgangssprachlich*
> BEISPIEL
> das Radio tut nicht [richtig]





elroy said:


> ....
> 
> Diese Bedeutung von „tun“ kannte ich bisher nicht. Ist das verbreitet? Ist es umgangssprachlich? Verwendet Ihr das?
> 
> Und wie verwendet man das? Sind diese Beispiele glaubwürdig?
> 
> _Das Internet tut bei mir nicht.
> Gestern hat das Internet in der Wohnung nicht getan.
> An der Universität tut das Internet einfach. _[Man kann sich problemlos verbinden.]


Es ist jetzt im Duden so erklärt.


----------



## elroy

Frank78 said:


> Vielleicht könnte Elroy das Video verlinken, so dass wir hören können, ob es "dass" oder "dass's" ist.


Ich habe nochmal genau hingehört and höre keine Spur von 's. Auch in den deutschen Untertiteln steht es ohne (und wird übrigens in den englischen mit „works“ übersetzt).

Vor allem der Duden-Eintrag spricht aber eindeutig dafür, dass es das ohne „es“ bzw. 's gibt und man sich daher nicht zu wundern braucht, wenn im Video kein 's vorkommt.

Hier aber noch sicherheitshalber das Video (von @berndf genehmigt). Der Satz geht ab 3:32 los.


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> Ich habe nochmal genau hingehört and höre keine Spur von 's. Auch in den deutschen Untertiteln steht es ohne (und wird übrigens in den Englischen mit „works“ übersetzt).



In der Tat und irgendwie passt es, meiner Meinung nach, überhaupt nicht zu dem Rest ihrer klaren standardsprachlichen Ausdrucksweise.

P.S.: In ihrer YouTube-Info sagt sie, dass ihr Team aus Berlin ist, aber in einem anderen Video spricht sie "Horch" (der Automobilhersteller) mit /x/


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe einige Videos von ihr angehört, und es tauchen öfters mal Besonderheiten auf. Kleine Versprecher sind auch dabei, öfter aber regionale Besonderheiten, im wesentlichen aber standardsprachlich.
Jedenfalls wendet sie bewusst mündliche Formen an, also eher umgangssprachlichen Stil in leicht vereinfachter und zum Teil überdeutlicher Sprache.


----------



## elroy

Frank78 said:


> In ihrer YouTube-Info sagt sie, dass ihr Team aus Berlin ist, aber in einem anderen Video spricht sie "Horch" (der Automobilhersteller) mit /x/


Das Projekt hat tatsächlich in Berlin seinen Sitz, sie persönlich kommt aber wie gesagt aus Münster.


----------

